# Do you love Rimsky-Korsakov music?



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Do you love Rimaky-Korsakov's music?


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Of course this is a joke. It is a pressure! I want everybody to love his music! LOL

I hope I won't be banned. LOL

Martin, weird


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

To show my "devotion" to this amazing composer.

Martin

If you don't know him very well, it is maybe time to start listening to his amazing music!


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't know his music all too well, but what I have heard I have _adored_. Particularly his fabulous but neglected opera _The Legend of the Invisible City of Kitezh_ - it is truly stunning music, and it moves me like few other things when I listen to it.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Polednice said:


> I don't know his music all too well, but what I have heard I have _adored_. Particularly his fabulous but neglected opera _The Legend of the Invisible City of Kitezh_ - it is truly stunning music, and it moves me like few other things when I listen to it.


Looks interesting. Am I right in thinking the lead role is a bass & not too many female characters in the opera as a whole?

If so - I like!


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

sospiro said:


> Looks interesting. Am I right in thinking the lead role is a bass & not too many female characters in the opera as a whole?
> 
> If so - I like!


Now that I think about it, that does seem to be true. I like it a whole lot more now!


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

From Wikipedia:



> Kitezh is arguably Rimsky-Korsakov's finest opera, often being referred to as "the Russian Parsifal",[8] however it is not part of the standard operatic repertoire outside of Russia. Stylistically, it is more representative of Rimsky-Korsakov's work than the better-known The Golden Cockerel.[9] In its use of Russian history and legend, Oriental exoticism, and a mix of the real and the supernatural, the work has been called a "summation of the nationalistic operatic tradition of Glinka and The Five."[10] Rimsky-Korsakov considered the work to be his final artistic statement,[11] not planning to write another opera until unexpectedly inspired to write The Golden Cockerel as a satire of current political events in Russia. Rimsky-Korsakov was an atheist, and, though he often made use of fairy-tale, Kitezh was the only one of his operas to make use of supernatural or religious themes.[12] In spite of the Christian themes, however, Simon Morrison points out that ultimately, "His was a secular heaven."[13]


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm ambivalent about RK. Sometimes I like his music, sometimes I don't. I haven't seen this opera yet, though, and it must be moved up in my wish list.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Polednice said:


> Now that I think about it, that does seem to be true. I like it a whole lot more now!




Just pre-ordered this

Proof of pudding of course but not bad for £14.86


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

sospiro said:


> Just pre-ordered this
> 
> Proof of pudding of course but not bad for £14.86


Wonderful! That's the recording I have (fantastic!), which has come down quite a lot in price since the last time I looked.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

In general, I don't much like Rimsky's music. The orchestrations are too ornate and polished; the solos are trite, uninspired. I consider his music to be in the 'good for one listen' category.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I voted "Yes, I love it." However, I lean toward his lesser liked works such as Le Coq d'Or. I enjoy the genre of exoticism in all the arts from that time period.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Maybe the poll questions should have been:
Yes
No
I don't know but I'd like to find out


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Looks interesting. Am I right in thinking the lead role is a bass & not too many female characters in the opera as a whole?

If so - I like!

This seems to describe a lot of Russian operas.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Hilltroll72 said:


> In general, I don't much like Rimsky's music. The orchestrations are too ornate and polished; the solos are trite, uninspired. I consider his music to be in the 'good for one listen' category.


I think you just have an aversion to beautifully simple melodies.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Some of Rimsky-Korsakov's music is absolutely wonderful. His piano concerto is lovely especially the lyrical second movement. I especially love the Russian Easter Overture, Capriccio Espagnol, and Scheherazade. Of course the Flight of the Bumblebee from the Tsar Saltan Suite is rather fun. I've tried his second symphony (Antar) a few times but never really enjoyed it. I don't know his vocal music or operas. Overall I voted yes.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Polednice said:


> I think you just have an aversion to beautifully simple melodies.


I think I have an aversion to ickiness. Or maybe it's juvenile-targeted melodrama - that is icky.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Polednice said:


> I don't know his music all too well, but what I have heard I have _adored_. Particularly his fabulous but neglected opera _The Legend of the Invisible City of Kitezh_ - it is truly stunning music, and it moves me like few other things when I listen to it.


Congrats! You have a wonderful taste, I think!

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

mmsbls said:


> Some of Rimsky-Korsakov's music is absolutely wonderful. His piano concerto is lovely especially the lyrical second movement. I especially love the Russian Easter Overture, Capriccio Espagnol, and Scheherazade. Of course the Flight of the Bumblebee from the Tsar Saltan Suite is rather fun. I've tried his second symphony (Antar) a few times but never really enjoyed it. I don't know his vocal music or operas. Overall I voted yes.


His best are operas indeed.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

sospiro said:


> Looks interesting. Am I right in thinking the lead role is a bass & not too many female characters in the opera as a whole?
> 
> If so - I like!


Bass usually have a very important role in Russian operas.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Polednice said:


> Wonderful! That's the recording I have (fantastic!), which has come down quite a lot in price since the last time I looked.


Excelllent choice!

Martin...a FANATIC!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

sospiro said:


> Maybe the poll questions should have been:
> Yes
> No
> I don't know but I'd like to find out


No. The choises were like I have said...it is a presure!

Martin, trying to make people like and know R-K!!!!!!!!!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Kitezh (Pronounce Kitiezh)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_the_Invisible_City_of_Kitezh_and_the_Maiden_Fevroniya

It is fairy tale...a city that disappears at the beginning and reappers at the end...

A marvelous opera indeed






























Enjoy, R-K lovers....Others, please do not come here. It would be useless.

Spaciba!

Martin, a Rimsky's fan


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

The Battle music is so fun every time!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> No. The choices were like I have said...it is a pressure!
> 
> Martin, trying to make people like and know R-K!!!!!!!!!


That cunning plan only works when we have to choose which Polednice we like the best.



myaskovsky2002 said:


> Kitezh (Pronounce Kitiezh) It is fairy tale...a city that disappears at the beginning and reappears at the end...
> 
> A marvellous opera indeed
> 
> ...


But what about those of us who don't know his work? Aren't we 'allowed' here & 'allowed' to get to know this composer's operas? Is it 'useless' for us to come here?


----------



## Nix (Feb 20, 2010)

I love Scheherazade, I really like Russian Easter Overture, and I'm slightly familiar with Capriccio Espagnol. 

Do I love the composer though? Give me some time, we're just getting to know each other.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mmsbls said:


> Some of Rimsky-Korsakov's music is absolutely wonderful. His piano concerto is lovely especially the lyrical second movement. I especially love the Russian Easter Overture, Capriccio Espagnol, and Scheherazade. Of course the Flight of the Bumblebee from the Tsar Saltan Suite is rather fun. I've tried his second symphony (Antar) a few times but never really enjoyed it.* I don't know his vocal music or operas. *Overall I voted yes.


 You're aware that the Flight of the Bumblebee is not originally a separated suite but is actually from an opera, right? _The Tale of Tsar Saltan_. It became a concert piece, but it is opera. Just checking.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Kitezh (Pronounce Kitiezh)
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legend_of_the_Invisible_City_of_Kitezh_and_the_Maiden_Fevroniya
> 
> ...


Do these links contain the entire opera, Martin? Like I said, I'm not very fond of watching entire operas on YouTube, but in this case I may make an exception and give it a try since I'm very curious about this opera. I love _Le Coq d'Or_, I may like this one. I also like _Mlada_ a lot. But _Sadko_ isn't my cup of tea.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Sospiro: " only works when we have to choose which Polednice we like the best."

Very funny video, BTW.

Priviet! Hi!

When you don't know...you can take a look and maybe you would like it! My real purpose here was to promote a composer I love and share it with you. When you don't know (as many composers I knew thanks to the people of this wonderful forum) You (if your are as curious as I am) can appreciate, can see on your tube and eventually...risk to but some stuff. When I don't know, I try to learn...what about you? I didn't know a word of Russian 3 years ago, now I can speak...not perfectly but I can have a conversation.

When I don't know, I learn...

Best

Martin

But what about those of us who don't know his work? Aren't we 'allowed' here & 'allowed' to get to know this composer's operas? Is it 'useless' for us to come here?[/QUOTE]


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> Do these links contain the entire opera, Martin? Like I said, I'm not very fond of watching entire operas on YouTube, but in this case I may make an exception and give it a try since I'm very curious about this opera. I love _Le Coq d'Or_, I may like this one. I also like _Mlada_ a lot. But _Sadko_ isn't my cup of tea.


Sadko is not your cup of tea because Gergiev is the worst version ever, I've just bought the very best










Of course Kitezh is not complete on Youtube. It is one of the best R-K operas. A risk, indeed. IMHO Le coq is not his best opera, he was quite old and it is too politically oriented (I think is the same guy who wrote the Kitezh libretto). Usually I have at least 2 versions of each one of his operas...But some are rare, I have his 15 operas...I'm kind of proud of it. I have some friends...Some were taken from LP transferred...The sound is just ok.

Be free to ask whatever I could answer.

Martin, limited human been


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

OK, so, which version is the best one for Kitezh? There is no DVD, right?


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

I love all Rimski symphonics, but also his magnificent piano trio, his quartet and sextet for strings, his piano and winds quintet and the strings movements he wrote on "Fridays", "B-La-Ef" and "Jour de fet" quartets. His chamber had been forgotten and it's almost unknown.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> OK, so, which version is the best one for Kitezh? There is no DVD, right?


Gergiev is not bad, This one is probably better. I found a "weird" DVD at the house of the opera, but I believe you don't want to buy there...it is against your principles! I have less principles but many DVDs.










This conductor is great. I hope it is in Russian, I don't really "know" this version.

I'm lucky, I have 3 versions: Gergiev but also Nebolsin and Svetlanov...Old recordings from LP probably I got from some friends around the world. These 2 are better than Gergiev. My DVD has no subtitles but the image is quite acceptable. (house of the opera)...pas catholique mais...
Best of lucks.



Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Odnoposoff said:


> I love all Rimski symphonics, but also his magnificent piano trio, his quartet and sextet for strings, his piano and winds quintet and the strings movements he wrote on "Fridays", "B-La-Ef" and "Jour de fet" quartets. His chamber had been forgotten and it's almost unknown.


R-K recognized that his own chamber music wasn't that good...He was an opera guy, that is why this thread was opened in the Opera sub-forum. I you haven't listened to his operas yet...It is time probably to start, you won't be disappointed at all! He was a GIANT!

Sincerely,

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> You're aware that the Flight of the Bumblebee is not originally a separated suite but is actually from an opera, right? _The Tale of Tsar Saltan_. It became a concert piece, but it is opera. Just checking.


Tsar Saltan is a wonderful opera and "the flight" is almost sung all along....American people used it to make some violinists show off






But the opera is awesome and the book by Pushkin is incredible. A beautiful fairy tell about 3 sisters saying what woud they do if they could get married to the tsar. The youngest one says: I will give him a son...and the tsar was just outside and heard that and got married with her, her sisters were terribly jealous and when the baby was born, they said to the tsar that the baby was a monster. The tsarina was told that the tsar didn't love her any more and they put her and her baby in a barrel and threw them into the sea (*). Many years passed by and the arrived to an Island. The baby was now a man. He fell in love with a swan-woman...Many years later they decide to come back and the prince becomes a bumblebee to bit one of his aunts, the scene is funny as the whole opera (I do have the DVD but in German). Finally happy ending, the tsar recognises his wife and son, the prince gets married, etc. I made it short.

http://www.amazon.com/Tale-Tsar-Sal...r_1_14?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1318780489&sr=1-14





(*) 




This last image is shown in my weird dvd

Enjoy

Martin


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I loved some of his more popular pieces when I was first getting into classical music over 25 years ago. I have a couple of old Telarc CDs. I haven't done much revisiting since then.


----------



## jdavid (Oct 4, 2011)

Haha! I love Scherazade and Capriccio Espanol, and hmmmmm...the Trombone Concerto


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

jdavid said:


> Haha! I love Scherazade and Capriccio Espanol, and hmmmmm...the Trombone Concerto


I could in some way compare R-K to Richard Wagner...They both were mainly opera composers, not knowing his operas is like not knowing the real and majesctic Rimsky-Korsakov.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

starthrower said:


> I loved some of his more popular pieces when I was first getting into classical music over 25 years ago. I have a couple of old Telarc CDs. I haven't done much revisiting since then.


What makes a work popular? Is it easiness? The best way to understand Russian music (not Soviet) is to read Pushkin, Gogol, Tolstoi...You will find that many operas were based on these works (Tchaikovsky composed at least 5 of his 10 operas based in known Russian writers, R-K the same or more). I enjoyed tremendously reading *all* Gogol, 97.879273873663% of Pushkin production, 37.8367283 of Dostoyevsky's, 0.34% of Tolstoi (very boring and long)...It helped me to UNDERSTAND many operas that otherwise...I couldn't had. Tchaikovsky changed the finale of the queen of spades, German doesn't die on Pushkin's book...Mussorgsky didn't "finish" his Boris (as he never had finished anything in his life)...R-K completed it and after, Shostakovich, who didn't like R-K (was he jealous?) decided to make his own version of the Boris composed by a drankard...MUssorgsky was killed by alcohol. Modest Mussorgsky was well known as a Vodka addict. LOL

Martin


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Nicolai, so no conoces las obras que mencioné, es hora de que lo hagas. No quedarás decepcionado. En especial el trio por el trio Oistrakh.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Odnoposoff said:


> Nicolai, so no conoces las obras que mencioné, es hora de que lo hagas. No quedarás decepcionado. En especial el trio por el trio Oistrakh.


Digamos que conozco todo de R-K. ¿Mi pequeña colección?

RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI ANGE ET DEMON, CHANSON N.Y. VOCAL ENSEMBLE AUVOC DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI PATER NOSTER COSAQUES AUVOC DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI SHEHERAZADE EUGENE ORMANDY BALLE DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI 2 ROMANCES OP.25 PIANO: YURY SEROV, CHANT LIEDE DISQUE COMPACT 10/06/1999 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI 4 ROMANCES OP.2 (1865-66) PIANO: YURY SEROV, CHANT LIEDE DISQUE COMPACT 10/06/1999 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI 4 ROMANCES OP.26 (1882) PIANO: YURY SEROV, CHANT LIEDE DISQUE COMPACT 10/06/1999 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI 4 ROMANCES OP.27 (1883) PIANO: YURY SEROV, CHANT LIEDE DISQUE COMPACT 10/06/1999 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI 4 ROMANCES OP.3 (1866) PIANO: YURY SEROV, CHANT LIEDE DISQUE COMPACT 10/06/1999 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI 4 ROMANCES OP.4 (1866) PIANO: YURY SEROV, CHANT LIEDE DISQUE COMPACT 10/06/1999 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI 4 ROMANCES OP.7 (1867) PIANO: YURY SEROV, CHANT LIEDE DISQUE COMPACT 10/06/1999 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI 6 ROMANCES OP.8 (1868,70) PIANO: YURY SEROV, CHANT LIEDE DISQUE COMPACT 10/06/1999 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI CLEARER IS THE SKYLARK'S SINGING (TOLSTOI) A.OGNIVTSED LIEDE DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI COMPLETE SONGS (3 CDS) PLUSIEURS CHANTEURS LIEDE DISQUE COMPACT GRA V 26/05/2005 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI COMPLETE SONGS (3 CDS) PLUSIEURS CHANTEURS LIEDE DISQUE COMPACT 26/05/2005 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI IN THE QUIET OF THE NIGHT MIKHAIL SVETLOV, BASS - PAVLINA DOKOVSKA, PIANO LIEDE DISQUE COMPACT 03/04/2011 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI IN THE SILENCE OF THE NIGHT (MAIKOV) A.OGNIVTSED LIEDE DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI OH, IF YOU COULD (TOLSTOI) A.OGNIVTSED LIEDE DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI THE PROPHET MIKHAIL SVETLOV, BASS - PAVLINA DOKOVSKA, PIANO LIEDE DISQUE COMPACT 03/04/2011 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI THE RAINY DAY HAS FADED (PUSHKIN) A.OGNIVTSED LIEDE DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI THE RAINY DAY HAS WANED MIKHAIL SVETLOV, BASS - PAVLINA DOKOVSKA, PIANO LIEDE DISQUE COMPACT 03/04/2011 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI THE WAVE BREAKS AND LAPS (TOLSTOI) A.OGNIVTSED LIEDE DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI UPON THE GEORGIAN HILLS MIKHAIL SVETLOV, BASS - PAVLINA DOKOVSKA, PIANO LIEDE DISQUE COMPACT 03/04/2011 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI BOYARINA VERA SHELOGA RADIO BULGARE - DIR. S. ANGELOV OPERA DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI KATSHEI L'IMMORTEL PONTRIAGIN, GRADOVA - RADIO MOSCOU - DIR. SAMOSOUD OPERA DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI KATSHEI L'IMMORTEL KIROV OPERA - (DIR. VALERY GERGIEV) KONSTANTIN PLUZHNIKOV, M ARINA SHAGUCH, LARINA DIADKOVA OPERA DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI LA FIANCE DU TSAR GRISHKO, RUDIENKO, CHABDAR - KIEV OPERA DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI LA FIANCE DU TSAR VIZHNEVSTKAYA, ARKHIPOVA - BOLSHOI DIR. FOUAT MANSOUROV OPERA DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI LA FIANCE DU TSAR BOLSHOI (noir et blanc) OPERA CASSETTE VIDEO VHS MAISON 28/03/1997 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI LA FIANCE DU TSAR KIROV CHORUS AND ORCHESTRA (VALERY GERGIEV) GENNADY BEZZUBEN KOV, MARINA SHAGUCH, OLGA BORODINA OPERA DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI LA FIANCE DU TSAR BOLSHOI (noir et blanc) OPERA DVD 28/03/1997 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI LA NUIT DE MAI KRIVTCHENYA, LISOVSKY - RADIO MOSCOU - DIR. VLADIMIR FEDOSEY EV OPERA DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI LA NUIT DE MAI POTCHAVSKY, TARASTCHENKO BOLSHOI (COND. ANDREY CHRISTIAKOV) OPERA DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI LA VEILLE DE NOEL TARJOV, TYUTYUNIK, KOULAGUINA - RADIO DE LA CCCP DIR. GOLOVA NOV OPERA DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI LA VEILLE DE NOEL BOGATCHOV, KONDNAVTCHENKO - CHOEUR ACADMIQUE YOURLOV - DIR. MIKHAIL YUROVSKI OPERA DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI LA VEILLE DE NOEL Gergiev, live OPERA DISQUE COMPACT GRA V 28/03/1997 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI LE CONTE DE LA VILLE INVISIBLE DE KITEZH ET LA JEUNE FEVRONYA ROZHDESTVENSKAYA, TARJOV, BOGDANOV - RADIO MOSCOU DIR. NEBOL SINE OPERA DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI LE CONTE DE LA VILLE INVISIBLE DE KITEZH ET LA JEUNE FEVRONYA KIROV CHORUS ORCHESTRA ST-PETERSBURG (DIR. VALERY GEGIEV) NI KOLAI OHOTNIKOV, GALINA GORCHAKOVA OPERA DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI LE CONTE DU TSAR SALTAN PETROV, SMOLIENSKAYA, SHUMILOVA - BOLSHOI - DIR. V. NIEBOLSI NE OPERA DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI LE CONTE DU TSAR SALTAN DRESDEN OPERA CASSETTE VIDEO VHS MAISON 28/03/1997 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI LE CONTE DU TSAR SALTAN- PETROV, SMOLIENSKAYA, SHUMILOVA - BOLSHOI - DIR. V. NIEBOLSI NE OPERA DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI Le coq d"or svetlanov OPERA DISQUE COMPACT 04/02/2009 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI LE COQ D'OR KADINSKAYA, KOROLIOV, POLIAKOVA - RADIO DE LA CCCP DIR. KOVA LIOV OPERA DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI LE COQ D'OR KADINSKAYA, KOROLIOV, POLIAKOVA - RADIO DE LA CCCP DIR. KOVA LIOV OPERA DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI LE COQ D'OR SVETLANOV OPERA DVD 14/07/2006 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI LE COQ D'OR (ZOLOTOI PETUSHOK) OPERA DE PARIS OPERA DVD 16/09/2004 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI LEGEND OF THE INVISIBLE CITY OF KITIEZH 1995 BREGENZ OPERA DVD 02/11/2004 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI MLADA VHS OPERA CASSETTE VIDEO VHS MAISON 21/09/2004 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI MLADA NINA ANANIASHVILI, OLEG KULKO (COND. LAZAREV) OPERA DVD 06/12/2005 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI MLADA - OPRA BALLET KOROLIOV, TOUGARINOV - RADIO DE LA CCCP - DIR. E. SVETLANOV OPERA DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI MLADA - OPRA BALLET KOROLIOV, TOUGARINOV - RADIO DE LA CCCP - DIR. E. SVETLANOV OPERA DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI MOZART AND SALIERI IN ENGLISH 1983 NEW YORK OPERA DVD 08/11/2005 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI MOZART AND SALIERI BOLHOI OPERA- MASLENNIKOV (COND. RUBEN VARTANIAN) OPERA DVD VIDEO/MUSIQUE GRAVE 14/10/2010 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI MOZART ET SALIERI PHIL. PARIS - RENB LEIBOWITZ OPERA DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI MOZART ET SALIERI ORCH. BULGARE OPERA DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI MOZART ET SALIERI VLADIMIR BOGACHOV, NIKITA STOROJEV - I MUSICI DE MONTREAL OPERA DISQUE COMPACT 06/04/2001 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI MOZART ET SALIERI MP3 OPERA DISQUE COMPACT 08/07/2009 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI NOCH PERIED ROZHDESTVOM (CHRISTMAS EVE) EN ANGLAIS OPERA DVD 02/11/2004 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI PAN VOYEVODA KOROLEV, POLYAYEV, ROZHDESTVENSKAYA MOSCOW RADIO (SAMUEL SAM OSUD, 1951) OPERA DISQUE COMPACT GRA V 21/09/2004 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI PSKOVITIANKA SHUMILOVA, SOKOLOVA, LIEVINA BOLSHOI - DIR. SAJAROV OPERA DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI PSOVITIANKA SVETLANOV - 1998 OPERA DVD 08/11/2005 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI PSOVITIANKA KIROV/GERGEV 1991 OPERA DVD 08/11/2005 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI SADKO NELEPP, DAVIDOVA - BOLSHOI - DIR. GOLOVANOV OPERA DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI SADKO 1980 BOLSHOI OPERA DVD 28/03/1997 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI SADKO GERGEV OPERA DVD 16/01/2007 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI SADKO ARKHIPOVA, ATLANTOV OPERA DVD 22/03/2011 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI SERVILA (EXTRAITS) OLGA PIOTROVSKAYA, NELEPP (USSR RADIO OSINIM BRON) OPERA DISQUE COMPACT GRA V 21/09/2004 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI SNIEGOUROTCHKA BORISIENKO, FIRSOVA, KRIVTCHENIA, VIZHNETSKAYA, BOLSHOI -DIR . E. SVETLANOV OPERA DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI SNIEGOUROTCHKA BULGARIAN RADIO SYMPH. ORCHESTRA (STOYAN ANGELOV, CONDUCTOR) . E. SVETLANOV OPERA DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI SNIEGOUROTCHKA ARKHIPOVA - FEDOSOYEV OPERA DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI THE TSAR'S BRIDE 1981 MADRID OPERA DVD 28/03/1997 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI THE TSAR'S BRIDE Bolshoi (Lev Steinberg) old version OPERA DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI THE TSAR'S BRIDE NATALIA RUDNAYA - BLACK AND WHITE OPERA DVD 28/03/1997 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI TSAR<S BRIDE 1982 BOLSHOI, SIMONOV KOVALEVA OPERA DVD VIDEO/MUSIQUE GRAVE 08/10/2010 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI CANTATES PROFANES ACADMIE DE CHANT CHORAL DE MOSCOU (V. POPOV), ORCH SYMPH. D E MOSCOU (V.ZIVA) ORATO DISQUE COMPACT 04/10/2002 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI IZ GOMERA, OP. 60 - ORATO DISQUE COMPACT GRA V 04/10/2002 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI LA CHANSON D'OLEG LE SAGE - ORATO DISQUE COMPACT GRA V 04/10/2002 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI LE CHANT D'ALEXIO, HOMME DE DIEUX - ORATO DISQUE COMPACT GRA V 04/10/2002 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI ROMANCE OP. 3 - ORATO DISQUE COMPACT GRA V 04/10/2002 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI ROMANCE OP. 42 - ORATO DISQUE COMPACT GRA V 04/10/2002 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI SWIETEZIANKA OU LA FILLE DU LAC OP. 44 - ORATO DISQUE COMPACT GRA V 04/10/2002 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI ALLEGRO DANTE QUARTET SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 14/05/2005 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI ANTAR, SUITE SYMPHONIQUE HAMBOURG, DIR. ALBERT BITTNER SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI AT THE TOMB EVGENY SVETLANOV SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 21/10/2009 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI CAPRICCIO ESPAGNOL ORCH. VIENNE - MARIO ROSSI SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI CHORAL UND VARIATIONEN THE LYRIC QUARTET SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 04/02/2011 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI COCERTSTUCK FOR CLARINET AND MILITARY BAND STOCKHOLM CONCERT BAND (GENADDY ROZHDESTVENSKY) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 21/09/2004 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI COMPLETE PIANO MUSIC LAVRA OPPEDISAND SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT GRA V 09/01/2005 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI CONCERTO POUR CLARINETTE LEV MIKHAILOV, SOLISTE SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI CONCERTO POUR PIANO MICHAEL PONTI, PIANO - HAMBOURG - RICHARD KAPP SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI CONCERTO POUR PIANO ET ORCH. OP.30 ENGLISH NORTHERN PHIL (DAVID lLOYD-JONES, COND)- MALCOM BINN S, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI CONCERTO POUR TROMBONE ROYAL NORTHERN COLLEGE OF MUSIC WIND ORCHESTRA (CLARK RUNDEL L, CONDUCTOR) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 17/04/2004 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI CONCIERTO P/TROMBON USSR MINISTRY OF DEFENCE SYMPH.BAND VICTOR BATASHOV, TROMBON SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI DEUX DUETS, OP. 47 - SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT GRA V 26/05/2005 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI DEUX DUETS, OP. 52 - SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT GRA V 26/05/2005 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI DUBINUSHKA SVETLANOV SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 16/12/2008 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI DUBINUSHKA USSR - SVETLANOV SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 27/04/2008 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI FANTASIA ON SERBIAN THEMES EVGENY SVETLANOV SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 21/10/2009 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI FLIGHT OF THE BUMBLEBEE VIOLON: HENRYK SZERYNG PIANO: CHARLES REINER SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 03/06/1998 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI FUGUE "IN THE MONASTERY' THE LYRIC QUARTET SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 04/02/2011 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI LA GRANDE PAQUE RUSSE EUGENE ORMANDY SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI LE COQ D'OR(SUITE) SVETLANOV SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 16/12/2008 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI LE COQ D'OR, SUITE DE L'OPERA EUGENE ORMANDY SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI LE VOL DU BOURDON (DU TSAR SALTAN) RENE LEIBOWITZ SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI OPERA SUITES: MAY NIGHT- TSAR SALTAN-CHRISTMAS EVE-SNOW MAIDEN ERNEST ANSERMET - SUISSE ROMANDE SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 27/04/2008 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI OPERA SUITES: PAN VOYEVODA-SNOW MAIDEN-COQ D"OR- USSR - SVETLANOV SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 27/04/2008 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI OVERTURE ON RUSSIAN THEMES MOSCOW SYMPHONY ORCHESTRA - IGOR GOLOVSCHIN SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI PAN VOYEVODA (SUITE) SVETLANOV SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 16/12/2008 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI QUARTET ON A THEME B-la-f THE LYRIC QUARTET SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 04/02/2011 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI QUINTETE IN B FLAT MAJOR CAPRICORN SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 01/05/2006 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI QUINTETTE POUR PIANO ET INSTRUMENTS A VENT EN SI BEMOL MAJEUR, 18 76 NASEDKIN, PIANO - ZVEREV, FLUTE - SOKOLOV, CLARINETTE - KRAS SAVIN, BASSEDEMIN, COR FRAN€AIS SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI RUSSIAN THEMES, OP. 31 ORQ. DE ST-PETERSBOURG, DIR. ANDR ANICHANOV SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI SCHEHERAZADE N.Y. PHIL. (LEONARD BERNSTEIN) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 24/10/1999 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI SERVILIA (3 CDS) FORMAT MIDI MIDI SYMPH FORMAT MIDI 26/05/2005 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI SEXTET IN A MAJOR POUR 2 VIOLONS, 2 ALTOS ET 2 VIOLONCELLES ENSEMBLE CLASSIQUE KOLN/COLOGNE SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 08/07/2000 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI SHEHERAZADE, FANTASIA ARRANGEMENT FROM THE SYMPHONIC SUITE SERGE PROKOFIEV, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI SKAZKA OP.29 ERNEST ANSERMET (LONDON PHIL ORCH) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 04/10/2002 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI SNEGUROTCHKA (SUITE) SVETLANOV SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 16/12/2008 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI STRING QUARTET IN F MAJOR, OP.12 RIMSKY-KORSAKOV QUARTET SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 06/04/2001 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI STRING QUARTET IN F OP. 12 THE LYRIC QUARTET SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 04/02/2011 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI SUITE SYMPHONIQUE DE L'OPERA "PAN VOYEVODA" BOLSHOI, MARK ERMLER, DIRECTEUR SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI SUITE SYMPHONIQUE DE L'OPERA "PAN VOYEVODA" MOSCOW SYMPHONY ORCHESTRA - IGOR GOLOVSCHIN SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI SYMPHONIE NO. 1 ORQ. DE ST-PETERSBOURG, DIR. ANDR ANICHANOV SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI SYMPHONIE NO. 2, OP. 9 "ANTAR" ORQ. DE ST-PETERSBOURG, DIR. ANDR ANICHANOV SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI SYMPHONIE NO. 3 ORCH DE LA RADIO DE L'U.R.S.S. A. GAUK SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI SYMPHONIE NO. 3 ORQ. DE ST-PETERSBOURG, DIR. ANDR ANICHANOV SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI TRIO POUR PIANO EN C MINEUR THE MOSCOW TRIO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI VARIATIONS P/HAUT BOIS SUR UN THEME DE GLINKA USSR MINISTRY OF DEFENCE SYMPH.BAND E. LIAKHOVYTSKY, HAUT BO IS SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 21/09/2004 
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI VARIATIONS P/HAUT BOIS SUR UN THEME DE GLINKA STOCKHOLM CONCERT BAND (GENADDY ROZHDESTVENSKY) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT

Como verás el trío lo tengo, pero sus óperas son lo más grandioso del compositor, en mi opinión, naturalmente.

RIMSKY-KORSAKOV NIKOLAI TRIO POUR PIANO EN C MINEUR THE MOSCOW TRIO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997

Saludos

Martin (No Nikolai...LOL)


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Please don't consider my list. I wasn't bragging, I promise, but I love R-K.

Thank you

Martin


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> You're aware that the Flight of the Bumblebee is not originally a separated suite but is actually from an opera, right? _The Tale of Tsar Saltan_. It became a concert piece, but it is opera. Just checking.


Yes, but I have only heard the suite so I referenced that.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Tsar Saltan is a very enjoyable opera. I think I have already spoken about it. It is a great time/occasion know to know it a bit more.

Martin


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

I have some of his operas on DVD only. I think many of these DVDs are not very good, either production wise and or how the recording engineers did their job. I think R-K's operas deserve a lot better. The operas are "very Russian" in idiom indeed and there are good moments.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Odnoposoff said:


> Nicolai, so no conoces las obras que mencioné, es hora de que lo hagas. No quedarás decepcionado. En especial el trio por el trio Oistrakh.


¿Leíste lo que te envié? Sí, lo conozco y lo tengo. Ve más arriba. A menos que no puedas leer más el español.

Sinceramente

Martin, sin violín


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

mmsbls said:


> Yes, but I have only heard the suite so I referenced that.


It is not even a piece...it is about 3-5 minutes? It is like just tasting the egg white of your lemon pie...

Martin, who loves lemon pie


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Nobody is writing any more...It is a pity. Rimsky is not Mozart, but still...

Martin, a little bit sad.


----------

